# Electric Bikes



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2014)

a work colleague turned up yesterday on his new Kalkhoff Endevour not entirely sure what model but i think BS10 .

not my kind of thing but must admit does look impressive and he seems a happy chappy


----------



## mangid (3 Jun 2014)

biggs682 said:


> a work colleague turned up yesterday on his new Kalkhoff Endevour not entirely sure what model but i think BS10 .
> 
> not my kind of thing but must admit does look impressive and he seems a happy chappy



You'll be able to have some serious SCR with him :-)

Has he actually registered it and put a number plate on it ?


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jun 2014)

I'm sure there's one of them regularly on the busway.... still managed to claim the scalp!


----------



## mangid (3 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I'm sure there's one of them regularly on the busway.... still managed to claim the scalp!



I've certainly had many on the busway, and I'm sure some have been non legal. It's always suspicious when you down low, giving it some, and your barely seem to be catching they guy sat upright pedalling slowly up the climb to the windmill :-)


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jun 2014)

mangid said:


> I've certainly had many on the busway, and I'm sure some have been non legal. *It's always suspicious when you down low, giving it some, and your barely seem to be catching they guy sat upright pedalling slowly up the climb to the windmil*l :-)


Isn't that normal for you regardless of following assisted or no-assisted bikes?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2014)

I think electric bikes can be good. Anything that gets more people on a bike, and exercising is a good thing. It also helps people who may have illnesses or disabilities that would prevent them from riding a normal bike. Or for older people. They're getting better and better looking as well. Before long you wont be able to tell the differance between a leccy bike and a normal bike.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I think electric bikes can be good. Anything that gets more people on a bike, and exercising is a good thing. It also helps people who may have illnesses or disabilities that would prevent them from riding a normal bike. Or for older people. They're getting better and better looking as well. *Before long you wont be able to tell the differance between a leccy bike and a normal bike*.


Well apart from the REALLY long extension lead coming from it


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jun 2014)

My LBS is a leccy bike place. Was chatting to the owner t'other day and he said things are going quite well, lots of interest and one recent purchaser was upgrading his leccy bike. He was also getting one for his son ... who is 62 and the Dad is 85 and he's lost half a stone since getting back on his bike ! (he used to ride quite a bit when younger, apparently)


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Jun 2014)

Anyone been dropped by one? Are they limited to a max speed or is it your effort + whatever the battery+motor can give?


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Anyone been dropped by one? Are they limited to a max speed or is it your effort + whatever the battery+motor can give?


I see one quite often on my commute, and they go quick.
the motor is limited to 15mph, but with what looks like minimal effort from the rider they can easily do 25mph on the flat.
They are very quick away from the lights too!
It's very odd when you are overtaken by some bloke who isnt trying, then suddenly you realise he's on an electric bike.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2014)

It's up the hills where they bugger up a SCR.
On the flat they can be despatched with no problem 

See one every now and then on my commute home. Usually climbing Bromley Hill. I try to keep up but as it's a long climb, he usually wins.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jun 2014)

Does this bike really belong in this forum? While it looks a lot like a push bike, it seems to be - both practically and legally - a moped. With a maximum speed of 28mph, and a range of between 28 and 68 miles. Apparently (as referred to above) you are required to get it registered, insured and you need to wear a motorcycle helmet. 

Which no one does.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I'm sure there's one of them regularly on the busway.... still managed to claim the scalp!



As they are speed limited to 15 mph...........I should hope so!


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Does this bike really belong in this forum? While it looks a lot like a push bike, it seems to be - both practically and legally - a moped. With a maximum speed of 28mph, and a range of between 28 and 68 miles. Apparently (as referred to above) you are required to get it registered, insured and you need to wear a motorcycle helmet.
> 
> Which no one does.


 
Their website says you dont have to wear a helmet, and doesnt mention anything about insurance or registration.
But the UK Gov website says only electric bikes less than 200Watts are legal, and these Kalkhoff bikes are more powerful than that ,350Watts. It also says that once the bike hits 15mph, the motor should stop propelling the bike, yet these bikes are advertised speeds of up to 28mph.

I'm certain the one I see regularly is a Kalkhoff, and it can leave me for dead without trying, I can be rattling along at over 20mph and it's still going away from me. There is no way the guy could cycle the bike at 20mph so I can only assume that the motor is still offering help, which strictly speaking is illegal.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> As they are speed limited to 15 mph...........I should hope so!


 they aren't! The one I see does 28mph.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's up the hills where they bugger up a SCR.
> On the flat they can be despatched with no problem
> 
> See one every now and then on my commute home. Usually climbing Bromley Hill. I try to keep up but as it's a long climb, he usually wins.



Slow coach


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Their website says you dont have to wear a helmet, and doesnt mention anything about insurance or registration.
> But the UK Gov website says only electric bikes less than 200Watts are legal, and these Kalkhoff bikes are more powerful than that ,350Watts. It also says that once the bike hits 15mph, the motor should stop propelling the bike, yet these bikes are advertised speeds of up to 28mph.
> 
> I'm certain the one I see regularly is a Kalkhoff, and it can leave me for dead without trying, I can be rattling along at over 20mph and it's still going away from me. There is no way the guy could cycle the bike at 20mph so I can only assume that the motor is still offering help, which strictly speaking is illegal.



You're not reading the gov website properly .... this is the bit that applies to these bikes


> *Other kinds of electric bike*
> Any electric bike that doesn’t meet the EAPC rules needs to be registered and taxed. You’ll need a driving licence to ride one and you must wear a crash helmet.
> 
> The vehicle will also need to be ‘type approved’ to make sure it’s safe to use on the road.



according to another forum, quite a few of these bikes have been sold in the UK, but none have ever been registered.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Jun 2014)

Interesting this is going to be a legal grey area with limited enforcement I bet.

I feel discussion on a cycling forum is valid as these bikes look like normal bikes to the untrained eye and therefore we are going to get lumped in with them, especially when they are ridden poorly.

And then there's Strava...


----------



## gaz (3 Jun 2014)

I came across one the other day that didn't have an restrictions on, guy was doing 30mph and not even breaking a sweat. Boy that was hard work getting in front of him. Saw him again on the same day going home with a huge headwind. I just sat behind him, not like it was any effort for him to take the wind and do 25mph.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Anyone been dropped by one? Are they limited to a max speed or is it your effort + whatever the battery+motor can give?



They are supposed to be limited to 15 miles per hour. The wattage you often see advertised is 250watts.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2014)

You can buy electric conversion kits now. You can see them advertised on ebay and other places minus the battery. The batteries cost around £190.00. Those are the bikes that probably break the 15mph limit think.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Well apart from the REALLY long extension lead coming from it


Haha.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Jun 2014)

I guess they are not allowed in bike lanes right? These things are going to cause issues.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I guess they are not allowed in bike lanes right? These things are going to cause issues.



I think they can go anywhere a normal bicycle can go. They are classed as bicycles after all


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Jun 2014)

Except when they are able to go over 15mph, but can only go 28 max (on the flat)


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Except when they are able to go over 15mph, but can only go 28 max (on the flat)



Your not supposed to mention things like that........


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> they aren't! The one I see does 28mph.



A little bit illegal then!


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> They are supposed to be limited to 15 miles per hour. The wattage you often see advertised is 250watts.



The limit is 200 watts for a bicyle, 250 watts for a tandem / tricycle


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Jun 2014)

All power assit bikes are limited to 15 mph, before they are classed as a motor vehicle.

But, when i shopped for a elec assit bike a few years back (and decided not to buy one...happily as it really helped my riding NOT to) every bike shop i visted immediatle offered to swap the rear cassette and chain rings to put out over 20 mph. All illegally

Killed the battery in half the time but it does explain those with superhuman speeds.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2014)

The chances are that the Police will leave you alone, untl you are involved in a nasty accident, then you'll get the book thrown at you.


----------



## Sheepy1209 (6 Jun 2014)

I have one - a legal pedelec, i.e. you have to pedal it, it's 250W output, and power cuts out (gradually) between 15 and 16mph. I don't ride it every day, I have a conventional bike as well and on a calm day or with a tailwind that's actually quicker than the electric one. The electric is torque-sensing, so its output is proportional to pedal effort.

But the electric is wonderfully consistent; wind, hills, just bowl along at 15mph - getting warm but not breaking into a sweat. 

It's very much a bicycle, perfectly legal on cycle paths, in fact because there's so little penalty in slowing down for pedestrians I find I'm far more chilled in busy places like Blackpool prom. On the road I have all the same challenges as a fit cyclist (which I am) except I can make a very smart getaway from the lights - catches the drivers out, but in an amusing way.

It's not the future of cycling, but it's much more than a way for old / disabled riders to get about. In a rational world two-car families would replace one of their cars with a pedelec, but of course it won't happen.


----------



## Salad Dodger (6 Jun 2014)

Mrs Salad and I have legal (200w) electric bikes, and the motor does indeed cut out at 15 mph. In theory, you could go faster by pedalling, but in practice you would find that your legs can't go much faster, due to the way the 6 speed gearing is set up.....

Also, the motor adds quite a lot of drag to the pedals when it's not actually being used, so again you would have to be pretty fit and a pretty good cyclist to propel the bike beyond 15 mph. And if you were that good, you probably wouldn't need an e-bike in the first place!

We do find them useful for shopping trips (have equipped them both with nice big rear panniers), and for those times when you want to arrive somewhere looking cool, calm and collected, rather than red faced and sweaty, which is my normal physical appearance after a few miles on my non-powered bike...


----------



## Klassikbike (9 Jun 2014)

There are 2 completely different types of motor assist bikes (Pedelecs and S-Pedelecs), the Pedelec is I don't know for anywhere else limited to 25 Kp/h and you can use it everywhere without a number plate or helmet. On the other hand the S-Pedelec if I remember correctly is allowed to go up to 45 KM/h but this one you have to wear a helmet and have a license plate, also you can use these only on roads not on bike paths and not in parks, trails...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jun 2014)

These are my second favourite scalp after cyclists using tri bars!!!!


----------



## Electric biker (9 Oct 2014)

Over the summer I commuted into central London because I was fed up with public transport. I could have used my 600cc motorcycle but that meant a boring motorway drive. Instead the ebike goes on the car. I then ride from outer London to the centre. The best feature is the acceleration and hill climbing. It's slightly tweaked which means it keeps powering up to 20 ish mph after that it's really just spinning out. Pedalling hard 25 mph is as fast as it goes. Fixies and Tour de France replicas can beat it on top speed. It's a custom build. It works for me and is sort of fun; if London can be? The official 15.5 mph cutout sucks. The Yanks get 20 mph. Government decision makers travel by car.


----------



## markharry66 (10 Oct 2014)

Lets not get sniffy or on high horse. They weigh a ton. Even the most expensive electric bike weighs like a tank. They cost a fortune, batteries die eventually and cost a fortune to replace. In terms of speed very few of the bikes will go over 15-17 miles an hour mark. Alien bikes one of the biggest suppliers of bikes that did go over 20 mph mark has ceased trading. Benefits it gets people back on bikes and out of the car for that alone its got to be worth it. So you passed someone good on you not everyone is there for a race


----------



## byegad (10 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> The chances are that the Police will leave you alone, untl you are involved in a nasty accident, then you'll get the book thrown at you.



Yes. As they become more prevalant and the odd one gets involved in accidents there will be a crackdown. A Velomobile rider reported on this forum IIRC getting pulled over by the local Rozzers who had a hard time believing that he was bowling along at near 30mph _without_ an engine or motor. Once they were convinced that it was a Human powered vehicle they told him they'd had several calls about him speeding in an unregistered vehicle. 

I suspect the guy doing 28mph on an upright bike in an upright position would attract that kind of attention some day.


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Oct 2014)

I'd worry about the risks of pullouts, drivers already misjudge the speed normal bicycles going over 15mph an ebike is doing upto 25.


----------



## benb (10 Oct 2014)

I think ebikes are great, if it means someone (perhaps less fit or with restricted mobility) is able to cycle who would otherwise drive or just stay at home.


----------



## donnydave (10 Oct 2014)

Interesting reading here, I've very briefly looked at ebikes but didnt realise the motor (in legal ones) cuts out at 15. I thought the motor would give you a 15mph "baseline" and then put your own effort on top so could rattle along at 20-25mph, which would be great.


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I'd worry about the risks of pullouts, drivers already misjudge the speed normal bicycles going over 15mph an ebike is doing upto 25.


 That's a good point, one of the guys I see regularly looks like he's doing about 8 - 10 mph with a very up right seat and very low cadence, but he's bombing along at about 18-19 mph.


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Oct 2014)

donnydave said:


> Interesting reading here, I've very briefly looked at ebikes but didnt realise the motor (in legal ones) cuts out at 15. I thought the motor would give you a 15mph "baseline" and then put your own effort on top so could rattle along at 20-25mph, which would be great.



I have no problem with that, they can do that but then are an electric vehicle and you need insurance and a license etc and stay off shared use and cycle only paths.


----------



## contadino (13 Oct 2014)

I put an electric conversion kit on a clunker bike for my wife. I tried it a few times and it's pretty good fun. 'The Hand of God' is how they describe it at my LBS.

It's 200watts IIRC, but any more is unnecessary really.

It's not really cycling. No sense of achievement or challenge, but fun and good for folks like the wife who don't want to learn to drive but do want to live rurally.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Oct 2014)

Is it limited to 15mph?
https://www.gov.uk/electric-bike-rules


----------



## contadino (14 Oct 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Is it limited to 15mph?
> https://www.gov.uk/electric-bike-rules



No. Just checked and it's 250w, which is legal according to the (UK-based) seller. I'm not that fussed either way to be honest.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Oct 2014)

Just out of interest, are overpowered, or too-fast electric bikes actually legal if you do some appropriate additional registration and/or buy additional insurance? (and don't use them on cycles-only or shared-use routes)

Or would you run into some other problem that while they aren't legal bicycles they also aren't legal mopeds, due to some other aspect (like the brakes, or lights, or brake lights or some such).

I'm not thinking of getting one, just idle curiosity ...

Edit. I just read the above link
_Any electric bike that doesn’t meet the EAPC rules needs to be registered and taxed. You’ll need a driving licence to ride one and you must wear a crash helmet.
The vehicle will also need to be __‘type approved’__ to make sure it’s safe to use on the road. _

I checked out type approval and it talked about dipped headlights, and speedometers - so it could be a problem I guess.

Edit edit.
And there's more info here http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/threads/having-a-faster-e-bike-in-the-uk.3831/

I've found out all I wanted to know. Ignore me.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Oct 2014)

contadino said:


> No. Just checked and it's 250w, which is legal according to the (UK-based) seller. I'm not that fussed either way to be honest.



it's legal if the driver has a license and wear an approved helmet etc, otherwise it's not.

The seller is wrong, the wattage is not illegal but the unlimited bike needs be type approved.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Oct 2014)

Some people need to do some research on Electric bikes before making comments on here.

Honestly, there is some twaddle gong on here.


----------



## contadino (14 Oct 2014)

As far as I'm aware, being outside the UK means UK laws don't apply so it's not an issue.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Oct 2014)

In ebike circles, the rules and regs cause the same amount of hot air as helmets do on here.

Situation not helped by lack of clarity.

Strictly, in the UK it's maximum 200w, but all motors peak at more than that, and it appears European spec 250w bikes are deemed legal over here.

Common ground is the speed restriction, the motor must cut off at 15.5mph/25kph for the ebike to be legally treated as a bicycle.

S-Pedelec is a European designation where the motor assists to 28mph/45kph.

In Europe, these bikes must be plated, registered and the user must wear a helmet.

Over here, they are low powered electric vehicles, and have similar registration requirements to a moped.

I read somewhere of one guy who tried to register one in the UK, he did it in the end but it took months.

Inevitably, most buyers don't bother, although ebike sales are tiny in the UK, and S-Pedelecs are a tiny proportion of those sales, so there are not many kicking about.

There are moves to harmonise the rules across Europe, but the impression in the UK ebike trade is the UK government has bigger fish to fry, so that's unlikely to happen any time soon.


----------



## olimanjaro (28 Jul 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I think electric bikes can be good. Anything that gets more people on a bike, and exercising is a good thing. It also helps people who may have illnesses or disabilities that would prevent them from riding a normal bike. Or for older people. They're getting better and better looking as well. Before long you wont be able to tell the differance between a leccy bike and a normal bike.



I agree wholeheartedly. Having ridden one myself, I convinced a relative that it would be a great way for him to continue exercising. It is certainly a myth that they do not allow you to exercise - most have a variable level of pedal assistance and some even have torque sensors, whereby the motor matches the rider in terms of the effort they put in, and the result is a very subtle feeling of assistance that actually mimics the feeling of riding a conventional push bike fairly closely. The main difference, I guess, is in the result that you're able to go for far longer and cover more ground.

And there are designs to suit every taste - Personally I love the look and feel of the vintage electric bike that my uncle went for. He went for it mainly because he was able to buy it and have it serviced locally, but it just so happens that it's a fantastic looking retro style bike.


----------



## RichardB (30 Jul 2015)

I'm living proof! I was getting older (still am), putting on weight and getting less fit, and I realised that the lovely 1990s Dawes Galaxy that I had in my shed was not going to be ridden seriously again. I sold it (idiot) and bought an electric bike. Now I am commuting on it to work, getting fitter and losing weight, and have bought a new Galaxy. Eventually, I hope to use the Galaxy full-time, and I will sell the ebike. But until then, it provides me with a fastish commuting time, and I arrive at work after what feels like a decent workout, but not too hot and sweaty. I'm averaging around 15 mph (very hilly route), and on the flatter bits I am often around 16-17 mph with no assistance at all (the bike is fully legal), so I am definitely getting fitter. Hills that were a struggle in bottom gear when I started I now fly up two gears higher. As a way back into cycling after some nasty health issues, I can't fault it. It's a heavy old bugger, but it's doing the job for me. Without it, I would still be commuting on a motorbike or in a car, while dreaming that one day I would be fit enough to ride a bike again. I reckon ebikes are the way forward. We will never get lots of people riding pushbikes in the UK as in the Netherlands because of the terrain, but with the right encouragement, and a downward trend in prices, they could be a great solution for people who travel modest distances - perhaps as an alternative to the second car.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> In ebike circles, the rules and regs cause the same amount of hot air as helmets do on here.
> 
> Situation not helped by lack of clarity.
> 
> ...



250W is legal in the UK for trikes and tandems




> the motor shouldn’t have a maximum power output of more than 200 watts if it’s a bicycle and 250 watts if it’s a tandem or tricycle


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2015)

Electric bikes are booming in Denmark and not just with the old and infirm. They make a great commuting bike if you dont want to turn up at work hot and sweaty. I had a Tonaro Enduro and Jannie had a Tonaro Compy for fun. I dont need an Electric bike and I like to ride my 36km commute on a regular DF bike. Jannie rides her roadbike to work and back every working day of the year. But it was nice to go out on 30 km rides with a picnic with no effort. But you can reduce the Electric help you get or even switch it off and keep pedalling. Ours were like normal bikes with the power off. They were heavier but we could get home OK. Reputable, Electric bike suppliers will sell you bikes you can use in the UK. The rules are very clear. The Pedalecs forum is very good for any questions regarding Electric bikes.

The biggest downfall with Electric bike advertising is that they started advertising by aiming it squarely at the old and infirm, but they are for everyone. They really are great fun. There is no reason that cycling should be a struggle all the time.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2015)

For those who are interested, here are the UK laws regarding Electric bikes.

http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/electric-bike-guides/uk-electric-bike-law/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Electric bikes are booming in Denmark and not just with the old and infirm. They make a great commuting bike if you dont want to turn up at work hot and sweaty. I had a Tonaro Enduro and Jannie had a Tonaro Compy for fun. I dont need an Electric bike and I like to ride my 36km commute on a regular DF bike. Jannie rides her roadbike to work and back every working day of the year. But it was nice to go out on 30 km rides with a picnic with no effort. But you can reduce the Electric help you get or even switch it off and keep pedalling. Ours were like normal bikes with the power off. They were heavier but we could get home OK. Reputable, Electric bike suppliers will sell you bikes you can use in the UK. The rules are very clear. The Pedalecs forum is very good for any questions regarding Electric bikes.
> 
> The biggest downfall with Electric bike advertising is that they started advertising by aiming it squarely at the old and infirm, but they are for everyone. They really are great fun. There is no reason that cycling should be a struggle all the time.


Copenhagen's Go-Bikes are very popular with the tourists. Shame the scheme was aimed at the locals. My wife now thinks electric assist bikes are great.


----------



## MarkF (30 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Electric bikes are booming in Denmark and not just with the old and infirm. They make a great commuting bike if you dont want to turn up at work hot and sweaty.



Exactly. I often commute across Bradford, it's a very hilly City, it sits in a bowl and winter or summer I arrive a sweaty mess. Although I currently own a Sakura electric bike, I don't ride it because it's so pig ugly but I am sold on the concept. As soon as the majors wake up and supply electric bikes that don't look like they'd suit Mary Poppins then I'll buy one. I think it's only a matter of time and design before they are popular commuting transport because they are a regular topic of conversation at my work, with people who be unlikely to ever have any interest in a normal bike.

No, no, no.






Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jul 2015)

Most major bike makers make ebikes, although not all sell in the UK.

Cube look as well as any.

Confusingly, their ebikes are called Hybrids:

http://www.cube.eu/uk/bikes/hybrid/


----------



## RichardB (30 Jul 2015)

Totally unrideable, but verrrrry stylish!



MarkF said:


> Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2015)

Mark, there are lots of electric bikes that are not fugly and they are not hard to find. The Emotion electric bikes have a race range that are nice.personally, I'm not bothered what they look like as long as they work. But then I'm the guy who rides a Kickbike.


----------



## MarkF (31 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Most major bike makers make ebikes, although not all sell in the UK.
> 
> Cube look as well as any.
> 
> ...



I've seen the Cubes, they are just what I don't want or like, I don't want an electric bike that looks like a "normal" bike, I've got 5 "normal" bikes and another bike is not what I want. I want alternative transport across a City that does not leave me in a sweaty mess. By "want" I mean desire, good looking, and the sooner the majors realise other (non-cyclist) people desire well designed stuff too (not a "normal" bike with battery & motor attached), then the market will take off.

I'd buy one of these tomorrow................if they were £1500 but they are nearly twice that.


----------



## RichardB (31 Jul 2015)

Is that a very big hub gear, or am I looking at 2WD?  I like the style, but not sure about the low seat. For short city journeys, it looks brilliant.



MarkF said:


> I've seen the Cubes, they are just what I don't want or like, I don't want an electric bike that looks like a "normal" bike, I've got 5 "normal" bikes and another bike is not what I want. I want alternative transport across a City that does not leave me in a sweaty mess. By "want" I mean desire, good looking, and the sooner the majors realise other (non-cyclist) people desire well designed stuff too (not a "normal" bike with battery & motor attached), then the market will take off.
> 
> I'd buy one of these tomorrow................if they were £1500 but they are nearly twice that.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2015)

It looks like a beach bike. It just shows you that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, because I think its fugly. But there are lots of nice slimline Electric bikes out there.


----------



## MarkF (1 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> It looks like a beach bike. It just shows you that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, because I think its fugly. But there are lots of nice slimline Electric bikes out there.



I can understand that Steve. But I work with people who are interested in purchasing electric bikes, but they have zero interest in bikes or cycling. A "bike" with a battery and motor attached holds zero appeal for them, it won't swing the deal, they won't fork out significant money for something they don't like the look of.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2015)




----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2015)

Well you cant have an Electric bike without a motor but many companies have sorted out the battery issue.

The Emotion Race has a range limit of 90km.


----------



## MarkF (1 Aug 2015)

I have been through this umpteen times Steve, looking at Google images of electric bikes with co-workers.

I like the pic of the bike that you posted but I wouldn't buy it, why? Because it looks like a bike and I already have 5. If I am to buy alternative "transport" then I want something different and as long as the majors keep throwing "bikes" at non-bike people then they'll continue to wonder why the UK take up is so low.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


>




That is a hell of a nice looking bike. I'd buy one of those, no problem.


----------



## summerdays (2 Aug 2015)

MarkF said:


> Exactly. I often commute across Bradford, it's a very hilly City, it sits in a bowl and winter or summer I arrive a sweaty mess. Although I currently own a Sakura electric bike, I don't ride it because it's so pig ugly but I am sold on the concept. As soon as the majors wake up and supply electric bikes that don't look like they'd suit Mary Poppins then I'll buy one. I think it's only a matter of time and design before they are popular commuting transport because they are a regular topic of conversation at my work, with people who be unlikely to ever have any interest in a normal bike.
> 
> No, no, no.
> 
> ...


I see one like that heading towards Yate direction regularly but always on the road, and doing above 15mph for little effort.

The problem I have with them is those who use them on the cycle paths and don't see it as a way to exercise and just sit on them going faster than the 15 mph limit and weaving in and out of other bikes. If they are riding them in a considerate way then no problems.

I would be happy to use one myself and sometimes long for one in the depths of winter just to take the edge of the worst bits.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2015)

Is this too much bike looking

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/electric-kickbike-dog-scooter-kick-scooter_1837340568.html


----------



## MarkF (2 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Is this too much bike looking
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/electric-kickbike-dog-scooter-kick-scooter_1837340568.html



No, I like that.  I'll show that pic at work, I anticipate approval.


----------

